# What is your opinion about Gibson's dinnerware?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jul 9, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Gibson-Elite-99839-16RM-Dinnerware-Stoneware/dp/B07FCSYSQ7/
i want to buy the the shipment is so expensive. there are gibsons products in israel but not this one.


do you like their products?
are there better ones that are microwavable?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 9, 2022)

They are microwavable because they are _stonewar_e.  
Look for other stoneware products not from the America's!  Stoneware is heavy, hence the shipping costs.  If you find something closer to home, and I'm sure you will, the shipping costs will be vastly reduced.

I agree they are beautiful. But seeing as I already  have 6 various dinner sets, most in storage, think I should pass.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2022)

A lot of tableware nowadays is microwave safe. I think there can be a problem with toxicity in some glazes on stoneware, ceramic, and porcelain. I am not saying to be concerned about the glazes, but it's why you want to buy something that says it is microwave safe.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 9, 2022)

Glaze and microwave safe have nothing to do with each other. 

Unsafe glazes are _due to lead content_ that can be _leached out over time with acidic foods. _Has nothing to do with being microwave safe. 

Dishes that are deemed microwave safe can mean several things. Either the product does not get so hot as to burn you as you remove it. Does not melt. Will not cause the product to emit harmful fumes, toxins. and I'm sure there are other concerns I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Glaze and microwave safe have nothing to do with each other.
> 
> Unsafe glazes are _due to lead content_ that can be _leached out over time with acidic foods. _Has nothing to do with being microwave safe.
> 
> Dishes that are deemed microwave safe can mean several things. Either the product does not get so hot as to burn you as you remove it. Does not melt. Will not cause the product to emit harmful fumes, toxins. and I'm sure there are other concerns I can't think of at the moment.



Maybe it's not the glaze, but some old tableware can give off toxins. A friend's father started to get sick after he kept microwaving his tea in an old cup. His doctor told him it was because it was an old cup and giving off toxins  in the microwave. That he should only heat food or beverages in microwave safe containers. This was back in the 1990s. As I understand it, the majority of new tableware doesn't have that kind of problem. Or maybe it wasn't the cup and there is better info now.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jul 10, 2022)

thank you
there is an israeli importer ive found..


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> thank you
> there is an israeli importer ive found..


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jul 10, 2022)

i wish they had more variety tho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 10, 2022)

What is my opinion about Gibson's dinnerware? I prefer their guitars.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Happy for you SEEING!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jul 11, 2022)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What is my opinion about Gibson's dinnerware? I prefer their guitars.




is this the same company?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2022)

no, just a rather sarcastic joke by Sir LOB,


----------

